# Really Good Q Reference Site



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smokers,
      There are probably some of you out there who are familiar with the "Barbecue List." I just ran across it through a search with google. It is ablolutely awsome!!![/b] There is so much information .... from grill mods to recipes (some really good ones!!!) to techniques to sauces etc. It appears to me that it was, at one time, a forum. A Mr. Weight has documented all their work over several years and posted it. The forum has appearently ceased to exist. I encourage you to pull it up through google and puruse the 300 plus pages of information. It is absolutely awsome. I have saved it to a zip file on my computer and really enjoy scanning through it from time to time. I really don't know what happened to the site and why it seems to no longer exist but it was really good at one time. Other than the wonderful information that is on the site, there is also a lesson. Let's keep our site going. I don't know what would cause the demise of a site, other than loss of interest ... and I can't imagine how this one bit the dust with all the activity, but we must guard against that for our site. Our's deserves to live. ................. lots of silence out there for so many members .... what have you been doing and what can we learn from this weekend from each other??? What did you cook .... what kind of wood did you use ..... did you use a marianade or a rub ..... how many folks did you have over ...... or was it just family (the very most important) ...... Gosm or basic wood burning unit ...... problems?   Temp control, moisture, rub, marianade, too much smoke?? Please take a few minutes and let us all hear from each other...... after all, that's what this is all about. Let's hear from you. ..... if not now, how about next weekend's activities. 

Thanks to all,

Bill

Any insight as to what happened to the "Barbecue List site????

Bill


----------



## monty (Oct 31, 2005)

Bill, took me forever but I found the site. EXCELLENT! Here is the URL:
http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq-acro.pdf
I opened the site and clicked to save a copy for later perusal. The site is so well documented as to list subjects with page numbers. What a find!
The only thing I can find that would lead to the demise of a great site like that is that it appeared to be a bit too structured. Our site is FUN!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link, Sir Monty.  I've seen the site before when I've stumbled upon it by accident. I've usually found it when I was looking for something else.  Now that you've posted the link I've bookmarked it. :D


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 31, 2005)

Monty,
     Glad you found the site. I agree with you that it is well organized and has lots of great information including everything from smoker mods to recipes to procedures. Lots of knowledge. 

Bill


----------



## monty (Nov 1, 2005)

An interesting note. In the foreward containing the credits and disclaimers there is also a dedication of this work to a Mr. Phil Wight who, it seems was a great poster to the site. Could one man's demise have also taken down the site? Just a thought.
He passed in June of 1997 and that is the year of the last update.
Monty


----------

